# Please check my ID



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

LFS is trying to say this is a venustus, I think its a fusco. He is about 3 inches long. Smeone donated all their fish and didn;t know what this one was.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like a fusco to me, but don't hold me to that, lol. Definitely not a venustus though.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Ya defintely not a venustus


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

He has some really nice orangy flecks in the fins (which I have never seen on a venustus) and the mottled pattern is less distinct than a venustus or livingstoni. I have never seen the other Nibochromis species in person so I was not sure if it might be one of them, doesn't really fit N. polystigma and definitely not an N. linni


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

I'd say a male Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i agree with above, Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Great. Thanks, now I have a reason to get a bigger tank sooner than later. Ia m thinking Christmas. Will he be ok in a 125g? He is in my all male hap/peacock tank and will end up the largest by a good couple of inches as an adult.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Male to. They can be very nice when fully mature, i like them alot. Most of the time they are reasonably peaceful but every now and then you get a real stroppy one so keep an eye out for that. 
125g would be sweet


----------

